
Coronavirus Dashboard - doener
https://ncov2019.live/
======
djsumdog
This is a far better dashboard than the arcgis nonsense that John Hopkins
wrapped in an iframe. Still, the one thing it needs (that's missing from
others) is the time series graph data for fatalities; just a simple graph of
`csse_covid_19_data/csse_covid_19_time_series/time_series_covid19_deaths_global.csv`
in the John Hopkins data.

With the lack testing on any meaningful sample sizes outside of South Korea,
the only really useful number is the fatality rate. The number of infected is
just a total shot in the dark guess (it could be a few million by now; many
asymptomatic or who won't get sick at all).

